# Sunset maple poodles?



## Ffs82defxp (Mar 1, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Has anyone heard of or had experience with sunset maple poodles? We are in search of a red standard and she is one of the breeders we're thinking of buying from.

Anyone have any recommendations for a breeder that does red standards around IL?






Sunset Maple Poodles | Red Standard Poodles in Illinois







www.sunsetmaplepoodles.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I've no experience with this breeder but did an Advanced Search using sunset+maple as my search term and found some threads discussing them going back to 2016.









Search results for query: sunset+maple







www.poodleforum.com





Look thru the above results and see what you think. Come back and ask more questions after you review those threads.
I peeked at their website and based only on that I'd give them a Possible as a breeder I'd contact. but I'd have questions for them about what I don't see on their site.
*___*

To answer the question not raised yet, here is an excellent explanation of why buying from a show/performance breeder makes a difference to many. It's not about the titles per se, it's what the breeder invests in their dogs and the breed.

"I don’t want a show dog; I just want a pet.
by Joanna Kimball on July 13, 2010

This is one of the most pervasive sentiments that puppy buyers, especially families, express when they're looking for a dog. What they really mean, of course, is that they don't want a show BREEDER – don't want to pay the high price they think show breeders charge, don't want to go through the often-invasive interview process, and think that they're getting a better deal or a real bargain because they can get a Lab for $300 or a Shepherd for $150.

I want you to change your mind. I want you to not only realize the benefits of buying a show-bred dog, I want you to INSIST on a show-bred dog. And I want you to realize that the cheap dog is really the one that's the rip-off. And then I want you to go be obnoxious and, when your workmate says she's getting a puppy because her neighbor, who raises them, will give her one for free, or when your brother-in-law announces that they're buying a goldendoodle for the kids, I want you to launch yourself into their solar plexus and steal their wallets and their car keys.

Here's why:

If I ask you why you want a Maltese, or a Lab, or a Leonberger, or a Cardigan, I would bet you're not going to talk about how much you like their color. You're going to tell me things about personality, ability (to perform a specific task), relationships with other animals or humans, size, coat, temperament, and so on. You'll describe playing ball, or how affectionate you've heard that they are, or how well they get along with kids.

The things you will be looking for aren't the things that describe just "dog"; they'll be the things that make this particular breed unique and unlike other breeds.

That's where people have made the right initial decision – they've taken the time and made the effort to understand that there are differences between breeds and that they should get one that at least comes close to matching their picture of what they want a dog to be.

Their next step, tragically, is that they go out and find a dog of that breed for as little money and with as much ease as possible.

You need to realize that when you do this, you're going to the used car dealership, WATCHING them pry the "Audi" plate off a new car, observing them as they use Bondo to stick it on a '98 Corolla, and then writing them a check and feeling smug that you got an Audi for so little.

It is no bargain.

Those things that distinguish the breed you want from the generic world of "dog" are only there because somebody worked really hard to get them there. And as soon as that work ceases, the dog, no matter how purebred, begins to revert to the generic. That doesn't mean you won't get a good dog – the magic and the blessing of dogs is that they are so hard to mess up, in their good souls and minds, that even the most hideously bred one can still be a great dog – but it will not be a good Shepherd, or good Puli, or a good Cardigan. You will not get the specialized abilities, tendencies, or talents of the breed.

If you don't NEED those special abilities or the predictability of a particular breed, you should not be buying a dog at all. You should go rescue one. That way you're saving a life and not putting money in pockets where it does not belong.

If you want a purebred and you know that a rescue is not going to fit the bill, the absolute WORST thing you can do is assume that a name equals anything. They really are nothing more than name plates on cars. What matters is whether the engineering and design and service department back up the name plate, so you have some expectation that you're walking away with more than a label.

Keeping a group of dogs looking and acting like their breed is hard, HARD work. If you do not get the impression that the breeder you're considering is working that hard, is that dedicated to the breed, is struggling to produce dogs that are more than a breed name, you are getting no bargain; you are only getting ripped off."
*____*

This doesn't mean a breeder who doesn't compete with their dogs can't produce wonderful dogs too. In a way, the breeders investment in proper breed health testing, competing, socializing puppies, all these and more are like insurance for the new family. They're not absolute guarantees, but they can sure be a benefit.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well I am unaware of this breeder but not in my area so thats not unusual. However I am familiar with NOLA Standard poodles, who breed reds . I am simply in love with her poodles.


----------



## kmg (3 mo ago)

Beware - Do not purchase from this breeder.
We adopted our puppy from Sunset Maple Poodles in May of 2022. We were told that he was checked out and healthy. This wasn't the case. He smelled like urine when we picked him up and I thought it was from his litter mates. This was not the case. He has continued to leak urine requiring a diaper since. We have had him evaluated by 4 different vets and finally Ohio State Veterinary Hospital. The diagnosis is congenital uti issues from a kidney not formed correctly to urinary sphincter and bladder issues. 

We have kept the breeder up to date on all issues and she has continued to say he is healthy and will eventually outgrow the constant leakage. Ohio State has prescribed Proin and if the medication helps he will be on this for life.

This is our 4th standard poodle and we have never had this type of problem until we purchased from this breeder. We are extremely frustrated!!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've closed this thread as multiple threads exist about this same breeder (e.g. Sunset Maple Poodles in Northern Illinois (Red Standard...). Additionally, the original poster hasn't been back in a few years.

A reminder, cross posting the same content in multiple threads and reviving long dormant threads are both annoying. Plus we have forum rules against it.


----------

